# Trying to find online summaries for the book Caucasia.



## placebooooo (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello,

I have been reading a book called Caucasia by Danzy Senna. There are some parts about the book I quite do not understand as i am only up to page 61. I have looked up summaries online but the usual websites dont have any info at all on the book. Sparknotes, gradesaver, shmoop, cliffnotes all have nothing on the book.

Do you know anywhere where they have online summaries for various chapters of the book online? I would very  much appreciate it if you posted up a link, Thanks.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 13, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasia_(novel)

What a struggle that was.


----------



## placebooooo (Jul 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasia_(novel)
> 
> What a struggle that was.


I appreciate the reply, but as students we are not supposed to refer to wikipedia. And I was preferring a more chapter -chapter summary. But thanks for the concern.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 14, 2014)

placebooooo said:


> I appreciate the reply, but as students we are not supposed to refer to wikipedia. And I was preferring a more chapter -chapter summary. But thanks for the concern.


 

And as students, you're not supposed to refer to chapter-by-chapter summaries either, but that's not stopping you.

As they say, "In for a penny, in for a pound."


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 14, 2014)

just read the damn book. chances are you're urged to read that book specifically because it lacks comprehensive online summaries.
if theres things you dont yet understand from the beginning, you're probably meant to read the whole thing and then go over those things again.
from what i can tell, its most likely not about the narrative anyways, but about the meaning behind it. so don't let it bother you if the story isn't yet clear to you


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2014)

Reminds me I had to read A Long, Long Way by Sebastian Barry for my English class last year. I couldn't find any summaries for that either.

Honestly I just didn't read it and skipped all the classes that were about discussing it. Then when review day came for the final I just remembered the important parts about it.

Did pretty good in that class too.


----------

